# /// Airdam 850 xp!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Well guys I bit the bullet and order me an Airdam cv tech today! Adam said he is swamped right now but if everything goes smoothly I should have it by next Thursday. Just in time for our next big ride at Copiah Creek. Ill try and get a comparison video between the QSC kit I have and after I install the cv tech.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good. everyone really seems like like those kits.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah Adam(airdam) was stand up guy. Im looking forward to getting this mod in.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

A good clutch makes all the difference in the world. This will be the best investment on your bike other than having motor work done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> A good clutch makes all the difference in the world. This will be the best investment on your bike other than having motor work done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Im pretty pumped about getting it! I cant wait to see how it does.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Im pretty pumped about getting it! I cant wait to see how it does.


 
I hear ya,, waiting on my JBS hotrod sheave and I will be ready for CCC. It everything goes well still plan on meeting yall.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

sloboy said:


> I hear ya,, waiting on my JBS hotrod sheave and I will be ready for CCC. It everything goes well still plan on meeting yall.


Awesome man! Look forward to it then. We have decided to camp all weekend. We should be getting there Friday evening but probably want ride Friday. I have been watching the weather and it looks like they are going to get some rain early in the week. It says the Highs will be in the 80's and the lows in the 50's. Hopefully that holds up and it will be a great weekend!


----------

